# Roasted Pepper Paste



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

1 Roasted red bell pepper, chopped
1 small Shallot, quartered
1 t. Light brown sugar
1 t. Honey vinegar
½ t. Sweet paprika
¼ t. Kosher salt

Uniformly char the bell pepper with a torch, place in a heavy zip top bag set-aside until cool. Remove skin from the pepper, halve and remove seeds and ribs.

Puree all ingredients in a blender, refrigerate in a sealed container.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2007


----------

